# Im About To Cry..



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

What a way to ruin your day aye?. Ive come back from work, parked up for a maximum of 30 minutes to get changed and freshen up to go out for my cousins birthday do. As I get to my car this is what I see

On my street cars park half on the kerb. This is on the side that was on the kerb but it does not look accidental, it looks like someone has intentionally done this. I dont have any enemies or anybody ive pissed off but this is not the first time something like this has happened to my car. It kind of puts me off detailing as i think whats the point of keeping my car all shiny and swirl free when some  comes along and does this.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

:doublesho dude!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Holy moly mate, that is shocking


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh no. Feel for you. 

Hopefully find out who done it. 

Happens far too often.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

There are some complete aeholes in the world mate, and I think your car just met one of them!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh my word pal! Jealousy is an evil vice. Horrible little CENSORED. Don't have smilies on tapatalk. Feel for you.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's nasty.

I feel sorry for you mate, what utter scumbags that did this - they will get their just desserts one day.

Have you reported it to the Police?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am gutted for you mate, looks like a nice car. Don't give up looking after your car or other wise they have one. Some  will get caught.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

That is unbelievable, scumbags!
Hope they get karmafu***d.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry you had to be another victim of these mindless scumbags. Report that to the police, that is deliberate vandalism.
Don't give up mate, they will get their just desserts one day.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my god.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

******s! Inform police and personally scout the area to see if anyone has CCTV at all


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Scumbags! Lets hope someone has CCTV round there.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Had my roof keyed on my Puma a few weeks back only owned the damn car for 2 months but it's going up for sale soon and getting a plain old Golf can't have nothing nice in life.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

What a cowardly act! 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Feel for you been a victim too


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Anybody have the number i have to call to report this, as its not an emergency so dont want to be ringing 999. I will have a look to see if anyone has cctv around here though.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Pop into the local police station? Or get the number from directory enquiries?

I had the same but someone reversed into the car damaging the alloy and front bumper AND then keyed it!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I just googled it and called 101, the police are coming tomorrow to have a look and take a statement at 7pm, I planned to have touch up paint in there by then but i guess it'll have to wait.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

what can you say to that


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

feel for you that is terrible happening to often lately do hope there is a chance the moron who done it gets caught.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, that's a serious key mark. The one thing I can't stand is when stupid people damage others cars, no need for it

But then, what are the police going to do? They have no evidence apart from a scratch if you have no CCTV


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

That's a real sickener mate, there are some real c**ts in the world. Maybe by parking half on the kerb you have p1ssed off some pedestrian struggling to get past on the pavement, (mum with pram, wheelchair etc?).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

im actually angry for you here  Hope you get it sorted quick smart mate. Dont be put off a passion and hobby because of others actions. Thats shocking though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Scumbags no need for that.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

's


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sadly this sort of thing could be the result of a simple misunderstanding. A friend had a slight ,and i do mean slight, disagreement over who was in the queue in mcdonalds first, the woman followed him home, then sent her fella and two mates to work his car over. When he saw them and went out, he got told if he didnt eff off and mind his manners in future, they would be back to stab him in front of his wife and kids.

Feel for you OP, some people are just scum.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Really gutted for you mate, just can't get why people do this, anyone who gets "pleasure" from doing this is not right in the head.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I feel for you mate. I'd like to get my hands on one of those guys and post their faces here after I'm done with them so it serves as a warning. ********!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

that's horrible that is! 
A similar thing happened to a lad off the Focus forum i'm a member of, and everyone donated him 5 quid on paypal.

ended up having enough money to repair the damage


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Some serious arseholes about


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

It's a dekcuf up world we live in. Bad one there. Had it done to me years ago and I was devastated.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m gutted for you mate, looks like a bit of pressure was used to go that deep and wide..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Regrettably, I know exactly how you feel. I had my car scratched from end to end many years ago, it was done with such force that the metal was also heavily gouged. 

It seems to me that most of these acts of vandalism are not aimed at anyone i.e. act of revenge but simple mindless acts of violence. It is probably a relatively risk free crime, unless you are caught in the act your chances of being caught are very small. 

I do remember the misery of finding the scratch and thinking how awful it was, unluckily for me a week later someone poured paint stripper over every panel on the car.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Feel for you,there are some scumbags about.
Larry at amo nyc has a vid on YouTube about repairing keyed panels.hope it helps


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Rowe said:


> that's horrible that is!
> A similar thing happened to a lad off the Focus forum i'm a member of, and everyone donated him 5 quid on paypal.
> 
> ended up having enough money to repair the damage


How cool was that, just shows how good forums are :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My heart Sank when i saw that.... Really shocking and worse given we all cherish our cars...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Whoa! that's one serious scratch! What's the matter with these people!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks alot for the replies guys, it really means alot having some support. I dont think anyone really feels my pain here apart from my fellow detailing peeps as we all have a certain bond with our cars.



muzzer42 said:


> Sadly this sort of thing could be the result of a simple misunderstanding. A friend had a slight ,and i do mean slight, disagreement over who was in the queue in mcdonalds first, the woman followed him home, then sent her fella and two mates to work his car over. When he saw them and went out, he got told if he didnt eff off and mind his manners in future, they would be back to stab him in front of his wife and kids.
> 
> Feel for you OP, some people are just scum.


Now that is ridiculous, seriously, what sort of world do we live in? But in my case im sure ive not even had any misunderstandings with anybody.

I do hope the person gets whatever karma will deliver to him.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Theres a good chance its because you were parked half on the pavement.
I have heard people before say things like 'well if they park it on the pavement and I have to squeeze past, its not my problem it gets scratched'


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Gutted!!!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I live round the corner from the school run and cars park on the path ALL the time. Basically the attitude taken by the Police us, no, it shouldn't be there, however if you do and it gets damaged tough luck.

I've phoned the Police & council because some mornings you can only just get a car through, they're not interested.

Unfortunately, and easy for me to say I think you'll just have to accept it.

GUTTED for you though ;-(


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

hopefully the little scum bag got hit by a bus on the way home! YES it's a harsh response but think they give a sh*t about the owner NO !


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

I feel for you there. Unfortunately these things are so quickly carried out and so horrendously expensive to repair.

Someone did the rear quarter of my last car after I parked half on the pavement. The most annoying thing was it had only been repainted the week before as I'd put a big dent in the rear arch loading something into the back of the car. Fuming was an understatement! It's a good job I didn't catch them.

I've also had a snotty message left under my wipers calling me a selfish 'gentleman sausage' for parking half on the kerb. Such a nonsensical argument. I had been careful to leave enough room for anything within reason to pass and was trying to make it easier for road traffic to get through. Surely that is less selfish than just leaving it slap bang in the middle of the road?!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

gds said:


> Surely that is less selfish than just leaving it slap bang in the middle of the road?!


Unfortunatly mate pedestrians and cyclists are not always drivers... and dont see what we see

I feel for you matey i really do. Try and get yourself a cheap cctv system and get it installed. I have one and got it for about £50. Might be worth the investment even if only for your peace of mind


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahhh damn  do feel for you buddy.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

griffin1907 said:


> I live round the corner from the school run and cars park on the path ALL the time. Basically the attitude taken by the Police us, no, it shouldn't be there, however if you do and it gets damaged tough luck.
> 
> I've phoned the Police & council because some mornings you can only just get a car through, they're not interested.
> 
> ...


exactly the same where i live but we are getting parking permits because of all the complaints and its becoming a bus route.

as for the scratch, ****ing ell that is a bad one, id be so gutted


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Rowe said:


> that's horrible that is!
> A similar thing happened to a lad off the Focus forum i'm a member of, and everyone donated him 5 quid on paypal.
> 
> ended up having enough money to repair the damage


I'd be up for that if the police can't do anything


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

That's awful, I know exactly how you fell, had every panel done on mine last week bar the roof and boot some serious w***ers out there!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm gutted for you mate, I really am. 

Scumbags.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

only scum pull **** like that.

Appalling


----------

